# Labial Adhesion issues,alternatives?



## BlueEyedBabies (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi
I'm new here,well sort of anyway. I joined a while back but have been spending more time over at TheBabyWearer and WoolyWonder forums. But I thought this might be a better place to ask this question.

My 2 year old DD has labial adhesion.It's about 80% closed. Does anyone know of alternative methods of dealing with this besides the 2 options the Dr. gave us earlier this year when this happened(which was~Use estrogen cream or ~Do what they used to do [and _don't_ do anymore thankful] pull the labia apart using some sort of tool thingy. Talk about PAIN! That makes my whole body shake just thinking about it!)

Our DD had full labial adhesion about 10 months ago. We took her to the Dr. and were given the cream. I didn't want to use it but ended up doing it anyway. After 2 weeks of using it the adhesion was fully open. It then started to close again.I have not taken her back to the Dr. as I know what he'll tell me-use the hormone cream.

The Dr. had mentioned that they sometimes suggest using Vasaline daliy on the labia for girls who tend to have it close up again. So I tried using lanolin but that didn't work. I then tried almond oil. Which works pretty good actually, but her labia still slowly has creeped more closed.

My DD has very delicate,super thin,ultra sensitive skin down there. She hates wearing underwear unless we're out of the house. She usually wears a t-shirt dress and goes commando,LOL Oddly enough neither of my girls like wearing any pants what-so-ever,just a comfy dress.Maybe wearing underwear would help?

Anyone know very much about the different creams Dr.'s use for this? One is a synthetic form of estrogen and the other has the actual hormone in it. Is one better/safer than the other? Whom/what do they get the real estrogens from? Humans? Animals?

I did notice a slight change in my DD labia after using the cream.And by this I mean I noticed a permanent change that didn't change back after we stopped using the cream. It's just in the appearance of her labia,I'm trying to think of the right word to use here,all I can come up with is, mature maybe(?) Just an _ever-so-slight_ change,nothing drastic!

I know I can "just leave it" but I don't know if I'm comfortable having my DD with _full_ labial adhesion,which is where she's headed. My biggest concern is if she would get an infection because of it. (Last time she had a pinhole or two in the full adhesion.Urine getting inside and causing problems was an issue)

What about using almond oil coupled with an essential oil? What essential oils would be good for keeping the skin from growing together. I'm hesetent to use Lavender since that's suppose to help skin growth. What about some sort of herbal salve?

Thanks to any who take the time to reply!


----------



## Annikate (Aug 2, 2005)

I posted about this a few months ago. I'm using calendula oil on dd now (hers is starting slowly to close again too.)









I did use the estrogen cream the first time but I really don't want to use it again.

Hoping some others chime in and say what's worked for them.


----------



## BlueEyedBabies (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks Annikate for the reply







I did a search here to try and find something on this issue and I saw that thread.
For some strange reason,as common as they say labial adhesion in children is, there isn't much on the subject.

Anyone else have some ideas or things that have worked?


----------



## BlueEyedBabies (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh forgot to say one more thing
I've noticed that if I put on the oil right after DD gets out of the bath then that seems to help pretty good. I didn't figure that out until recently though.

I _don't_ want to use the cream again _at all_ but I may have to just to get it open again then start over with using some alternative methodes to _keep_ it open.


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

Just curious (for those who know) - what happens if you just leave it alone?

I've read about these many times on these boards, so it seems like it's not at all uncommon. Yet I've never heard of long-term issues from labial adhesions (from friends, media, etc.).

It seems odd to me that they seem to be so "common" if they lead to problems - in my experience, the body rarely breaks unless interfered with. Anyone know what's going on with these?


----------



## BlueEyedBabies (Jul 15, 2006)

This is what was beginning to happen with my DD,with the fused labia blocking the urethra....

Possible complications
Some of the possible complications of labial adhesions include:

* Urination problems - such as changes to the direction of the urine stream (for example, the urine may squirt sideways instead of straight down) and dribbling urine after going to the toilet (because a small amount of urine collects within the fused labia).
* Urinary tract infections - about 20 per cent of girls with labial adhesions develop asymptomatic bacteriuria (bacteria in the urine without symptoms of infection) and up to 40 per cent experience urinary tract infections.
* Hydronephrosis - if the labial adhesions block the urethra, the child is unable to empty their bladder. Without treatment, this will lead to an abnormally enlarged kidney (hydronephrosis) caused by the build-up of urine.


----------



## Mollie (Mar 12, 2002)

my daughter had the same thing, and we went the estrogen cream route, but it seemed like it made her sting.

the good news--- she is 5 years old now, and seems fine.


----------



## BlueEyedBabies (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mollie* 
my daughter had the same thing, and we went the estrogen cream route, but it seemed like it made her sting.

the good news--- she is 5 years old now, and seems fine.

I also noticed it made my DD sting too. I tried putting a little bit of lanolin on it to help with that,poor thing. But I had to apply it at alternate times of the estrogen cream. I don't know if it really helped much,it seemed to work for a little bit.

Glad to hear your 5 yr old is fine now!







I look forward to that!


----------



## Annikate (Aug 2, 2005)

DD's new doctor told me that if it happened to dd again he'd prescribe something more *natural*. He's not your average ped.







so I trust him.

I think I'm going to have to call him tomorrow 'cause dd's is closing more and more.









I'll lyk what he recommends.


----------



## WinterBaby (Oct 24, 2002)

Generally labial adhesions are caused by maybe sensitive skin or irritation from rashes and whatnot in combination with low estrogen. No underwear probably helps keep the area from getting too irritated actually, I'd think. They generally resolve by themselves in puberty when the hormones get going. So if they aren't causing problems it's fine to just leave them alone. But given that your daughter has had those problems I'd probably go ahead and use the estrogen cream again, putting it only right on the adhesion in the smallest area possible with a tiny applicator. The real hormones are obtained from pregnant mares, if I recall, and it's not a terribly humane collection, so that might incline me towards the sythetics. You're supposed to continue the hormones like a month or more after the labia is open I think - since really it's still pretty raw and prone to closure for some lengthy time after treatment. After that, switching to some kind of cream or oinment might help it stay open. I'd stay away from essential oils if she has sensitive skin, myself (since my daughter reacts badly to some.) And I'd try using a very mild and thicker style oinment versus an oil, since the oil seems like it would absorb pretty quick, to work on preventing readhesion. And anything else to keep the level of irritation down - like reexamining her soaps or detergents to see if any of them are bothering her slightly.

ETA: A note on the stinging - I think they also offer some kind of hormone patch you place very close to the labia to deliver hormones locally as an alternative to creams.


----------



## BlueEyedBabies (Jul 15, 2006)

Annikate:Yes please do LMK what your ped. says! I'd love to know.I'd really appreciate that!









WinterBaby: Thank you for your reply and all that info!







One of the first things I did and have tried to be very cautious about is the soaps.
And I never heard of the patch thing,that sounds much better. I will have to look into that. The pedi didn't even mention that option. He didn't even know much about the different types of estrogen creams,he just said he always uses "Premarin" and didn't know of the other synthetic kind.He had a blank look on his face once we started asking questions about the medicine. DH knew more than the pedi. did and he just looked up a bunch of info on the internet,LOL
I'll try to use something else like you suggested "a very mild and thicker style oinment".

On a different note,I got to thinking last night and looking in some herbal books. Black Cohosh is said to possess estrogen-like qualities. I wonder if making a slave with a little bit of that herb in it and applying it to the labia would be good? I would definitely want to be careful not to make something to strong or irritating to the skin.
I have no idea if it would help or not,I'm just throwing out an idea.


----------



## Annikate (Aug 2, 2005)

Right now I'm using calendula oil after her bath. I'm putting it on w/a Q-tip like I did the estrogen cream, rubbing downward and using a little bit of pressure.

I'm going to see if that does the trick before I call the ped, but I will let you know if/when I do.









BTW, I love your dc's names!


----------



## BlueEyedBabies (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Annikate* 
Right now I'm using calendula oil after her bath. I'm putting it on w/a Q-tip like I did the estrogen cream, rubbing downward and using a little bit of pressure.

I'm going to see if that does the trick before I call the ped, but I will let you know if/when I do.









BTW, I love your dc's names!

Okay sounds good. I really hope your calendula oil works though!

Thanks about my dc's names! I owe it all to my DH (Slaine). He really likes to pick meaningful names that have to do with his Ulster Scottish history


----------



## laneysprout (Aug 5, 2006)

You might want to try emu oil, which has worked for me in the past. It is really gentle, odor-free, and can be ordered from a few places online. A little goes a long way.


----------



## BlueEyedBabies (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laneysprout* 
You might want to try emu oil, which has worked for me in the past. It is really gentle, odor-free, and can be ordered from a few places online. A little goes a long way.

Thanks for that tip Alana! I'll check into that


----------



## Annikate (Aug 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laneysprout* 
You might want to try emu oil, which has worked for me in the past. It is really gentle, odor-free, and can be ordered from a few places online. A little goes a long way.

Great idea! I use it for other things but never thought of using it for this.


----------



## LoriR (Aug 4, 2005)

It's a relief to find this thread. My five month old has the same problem. At first it was on the lower part of her. Now some of the lower section has opened, thank goodness -- but I'm worried because the area where urine comes out has closed up. Is that normal with this condition?

Ugh.


----------



## kymholly (Jul 18, 2004)

I'm subbing to this thread, 'cause my dd2 has had the beginnings of this issue, too. The ped gave us a script for the hormone cream, & told me to use it for 2 weeks, then use vasoline daily for the next month. I didn't feel right about using the cream, so I just used vasoline. It seemed to work ok... she's never closed completely and it's been over a year now.

I really wonder if this isn't becoming so, "common" because it's the new thing to look for. I mean, unless they completely close & cause the problems that have been mentioned, why not just let it be? It really bothers me to think that now there's going to be a whole bunch of little girls growing up that have been treated w/estrogen. I wonder what side effects they are going to "discover" for this in 5-10 years?


----------



## BlueEyedBabies (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoriR* 
It's a relief to find this thread. My five month old has the same problem. At first it was on the lower part of her. Now some of the lower section has opened, thank goodness -- but I'm worried because the area where urine comes out has closed up. Is that normal with this condition?

Ugh.

The adhesion can happen anywhere top or bottom,so I would say yes,this is "normal" with this condition.It's good that at least the urine can get out through the hole at the bottom.But because the urine has to constantly pass so close to the vagina to come out, keep an eye out to make sure that it doesn't cause an infection. Your baby girl is only 5 months old with this,Ugh! I hope it continues to open all by itself! I wish there was more help to pass along to you!


----------



## BlueEyedBabies (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kymholly* 
I'm subbing to this thread, 'cause my dd2 has had the beginnings of this issue, too. The ped gave us a script for the hormone cream, & told me to use it for 2 weeks, then use vasoline daily for the next month. I didn't feel right about using the cream, so I just used vasoline. It seemed to work ok... she's never closed completely and it's been over a year now.

I really wonder if this isn't becoming so, "common" because it's the new thing to look for. I mean, unless they completely close & cause the problems that have been mentioned, why not just let it be? It really bothers me to think that now there's going to be a whole bunch of little girls growing up that have been treated w/estrogen. I wonder what side effects they are going to "discover" for this in 5-10 years?









I agree you probably could just leave it alone if it doesn't cause problems and it isn't constantly becoming more closed.As long as there is openings for the body to function as it naturally should,it seems like in time the condition fixes itself. The vagina is a self-cleaning part of our body,and it has a natural function to rid itself of the continual fluid that it releases.And of course,we need a hole to pee out of,LOL.
I hate the whole hormone use on baby girls/ little girls too.I fear the side effect also. There has to be other ways to deal with this! There just doesn't seem to be alot of info on this subject for other options yet.
I'm still wondering about using some sort of homemade ointment/salve that has herbs in it to see if that helps. Black Cohosh and Hops both (from what I've read and I've just "scratched the surface") have estrogen-like qualities to them. If I do try anything I'll be sure to post the results


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Subbing because my 4 month old has an adhesion. It's not fully closed, but most of it is fused. I want to know what I could to to prevent further adhering. At this point I want to leave it alone. I was hoping for something other than petroleum based. I'll have to try the lanolin first. I'll be watching to see what works for others!


----------



## mamak05 (Mar 20, 2006)

subbing - found out a 7 months and she's 16 months now. We're just watching and waiting, but I don't want it to close all the way!


----------



## BlueEyedBabies (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow more and more mamas keep posting to this thread about their dd having this problem. I hope we all can figure out something that works! I ordered a few herbal things and different oils to mix-up and try. I'm still waiting on them to come in the mail. I don't know if any of it will work though,but it's worth a good try


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

If they are not causing problems, you can leave it alone. As they mature, it resolves on it's own (most resolve by age 6).


----------



## mamak05 (Mar 20, 2006)

For those of you with dd's still in diapers are you using cloth or disposables and why?

We started in cloth and she got HORRIBLE rashes so we needed to switch to disposables to help her heal. I know that rash is what caused her adhesions because I saw it but didn't realize that adhesions could occur.

We're now back in cloth, but I still have concerns about rash coming back, so wanted to hear what others think/have experienced.


----------



## BlueEyedBabies (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamak05* 
For those of you with dd's still in diapers are you using cloth or disposables and why?

We started in cloth and she got HORRIBLE rashes so we needed to switch to disposables to help her heal. I know that rash is what caused her adhesions because I saw it but didn't realize that adhesions could occur.

We're now back in cloth, but I still have concerns about rash coming back, so wanted to hear what others think/have experienced.

Sorry I didn't realize you had asked a question till now







For me....our dd got the adhesion once she stopped being in diapers( I used cloth).
It seems like a logical reason why your dd got the adhesion though,with having bad rashes and irritated skin







I hope it doesn't happen again and maybe the adhesion will slowly open back up the longer she goes without any irritation?







:
I know... I didn't realize adhesions could occur either! When I noticed dd I thought OMG where's her yoni







: LOL


----------



## Annikate (Aug 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamak05* 
For those of you with dd's still in diapers are you using cloth or disposables and why?

We started in cloth and she got HORRIBLE rashes so we needed to switch to disposables to help her heal. I know that rash is what caused her adhesions because I saw it but didn't realize that adhesions could occur.

We're now back in cloth, but I still have concerns about rash coming back, so wanted to hear what others think/have experienced.

I used cloth when she was a newborn but we've done sposies ever since. I really have considered going back to cloth though wondering if it'd help.

FWIW, I've been using emu cream on dd (rubbing it in gently as you would the estrogen cream) and it's holding its own - not closing any more. I hope it stays that way!

If you don't know, emu cream is amazing stuff. It works for all sorts of things from scrapes to burns, to sore muscles and all kinds of skin stuff.


----------



## leighann79 (Aug 4, 2005)

My DD is 13 months old now, but I noticed that she had this too. She is closed about 1/2 to 2/3s of the way. The first time I noticed, she was still in disposables and had never had a rash. The only thing I could think of was that the disposables had made her too dry and that caused the adhesions. I try to use some kind of moisturizer each time I change her diaper and it doesn't seem to be getting worse. I haven't even mentioned it to her Dr because I don't want him to try to push the hormones.


----------



## mamak05 (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for the responses about the diapers.

We were at our new ped today and she gave me a script for Premarin and seemed concerned that we use it. DD is not fully closed and I'm not 100% comfortable with using hormone cream. Our old ped said we could just leave it (her 3 year old was totally fused). I will keep watching this thread and be doing some more reading on my own!


----------



## mamak05 (Mar 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Annikate* 
I used cloth when she was a newborn but we've done sposies ever since. I really have considered going back to cloth though wondering if it'd help.

FWIW, I've been using emu cream on dd (rubbing it in gently as you would the estrogen cream) and it's holding its own - not closing any more. I hope it stays that way!

If you don't know, emu cream is amazing stuff. It works for all sorts of things from scrapes to burns, to sore muscles and all kinds of skin stuff.


What brand of emu cream are you using? Is it cream or oil? I just did a google search and came up with lots of varieties.


----------



## Annikate (Aug 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamak05* 
What brand of emu cream are you using? Is it cream or oil? I just did a google search and came up with lots of varieties.

Hmmm, sorry, we don't have a brand, per se. MIL gets it from a place near her that raises the emus and makes it themselves, so it comes in plain, unmarked jars.

I'd bet they're all the same though.


----------



## mamak05 (Mar 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Annikate* 
Hmmm, sorry, we don't have a brand, per se. MIL gets it from a place near her that raises the emus and makes it themselves, so it comes in plain, unmarked jars.

I'd bet they're all the same though.

ok - thanks. Nice that you have such a direct source!


----------



## jenkuh (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm glad I found this thread also. My DD has this as well. We tried the permarin and it opened back up (this was a long time ago). I felt really uncomfortable using it as well and have since just left it alone. It closes a bit and then opens a bit. I've just been keeping an eye on it. I also wonder why there is so little info about this!


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

If it isn't causing a problem with blockage of urine or the like, why do people feel they need to treat it? Almost all cases resolve on their own by age 6.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Does anyone have any idea how much is too much to be closed? Dd is not completely adhered. It seems to be getting more and more closed. I'm not doing anything at this time for it except making sure she stays clean and free of irritants. She has a small opening at the bottom of the vaginal area about the size of the tip of a thermometer. That's the smallest thing I can think of to give you an idea! She used to have a slightly smaller opening at the top of the labia, but it has adhered now, too. I'd estimate that she is 85% closed.

I took her to the pedi to get more info than google can provide and he had never seen it before.







I gave him more info about it than he could give me!


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

This is what I found:

Quote:

Labial adhesions are generally asymptomatic and not a common cause of urologic or gynecologic morbidity. Labial adhesions occasionally cause outflow obstruction, leading to vaginal reflux of urine and subsequent vaginal leaking when the child stands after voiding.
So again - even if it is 100% and not causing a problem - why treat it with hormones when it will go away with the 'tincture of time'?


----------



## mamak05 (Mar 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2seven* 
This is what I found:

So again - even if it is 100% and not causing a problem - why treat it with hormones when it will go away with the 'tincture of time'?

That's what I'm wondering too. I really don't want to use hormones on my 17 month old child! I mean what if this had happened when she was four and I never noticed it - it would be left alone and either resolve or we'd find out much later that it hadn't and go from there.

Of the two people I know who had this, one had her adhedsions pulled apart as a baby - OW! and has no issues now and one had to have surgery at age 18. Guess the drs want to avoid the remote likelihood of surgery or other issues and that's why they give the cream.


----------



## Annikate (Aug 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2seven* 
This is what I found:

So again - even if it is 100% and not causing a problem - why treat it with hormones when it will go away with the 'tincture of time'?

Because not all babies' adhesions close a certain amount and then stop yk? My dd's kept closing and closing and closing, and then you run a certain risk of UTIs etc.

This time, however, hers seems to be stable (with the help of emu cream every once in a while.)


----------



## BlueEyedBabies (Jul 15, 2006)

Just checking back in to say I FINALLY got around to making a salve for DD.
I chose to go with Hops to make this salve(instead of using Black Cohosh). Hops was a little easier to mess with being a dried herb instead of a dried root.(I'm not exactly an expert when it come to making homemade stuff







)

So I made and infused oil first, using Olive Oil,Almond Oil,and dried Hops. I then took some of that oil and added some beeswax to make a salve. I kept it pretty simple with the ingredients,the only thing I forgot to add that I wanted to put into it was Vit.E oil







....but oh well.

I will use it for a week or so and keep a close eye on my 2 yr.old Dd. I have no idea if this salve will be to strong,not strong enough or not do a darn thing! We will see,I'm just "wing'n it" and trying whatever sounds like it might have a tiny chance of doing something LOL! I put the hops salve on DD last night and _so far_ no problems with irritation or redness etc.

After using it for a week or so I will check back in here and post if any results have happened.

I found this info about Hops,just for your info







.....
....Though it is most widely used today as a sedative for insomnia,stress,and tension, hops also has strong estrogenic properties. It is excellent for regulating and balancing hormonal production,and especially for treating those imbalances due to stress and nervousness.Hops is also useful for stimulating milk production.
..... hops contains high concentrations of plant hormones that have estrogenlike effects on the female system. The amount of these plant hormones found in fresh hops is considerable and the effects of using it for regulating and balancing the hormonal action is quite remarkable. The hormonal effects lessen as the plant dries.

well have to see if this works,it says the hormonal effects _lessen_ when the plant is dried,but that might be a good thing to keep it mild














:


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Jaime, I read recently that flax oil applied to the adhesion can work because of the same estrogen-like properties. I've tried it, but not consistently. I'm just trying to keep it from adhering further as she's at least 90% closed. Has anyone tried or heard of the flax oil for adhesions?


----------



## BlueEyedBabies (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi Tanya,hmmm no I haven't heard that tid bit of info yet,Thanks for sharing it!!! I'm def going to look into that. If we all keep trying things hopefully we will find something that will work!








And yes if anyone has used the Flax oil please do tell us how it worked!


----------



## BlueEyedBabies (Jul 15, 2006)

I wanted to add:
I was doing a search over at diaperswappers.com and found a few threads on this subject. Here are 2 more tips that may help

1. Using cloth diapers help to keep the labia a little more moist,therefore it's suppose to be not as common among cloth diaper users and for one mama it made the problem of the adhesion go away. Here's a link to the thread..
http://www.diaperswappers.com/forum/...abial+adhesion

2. Another mamas' Pedi told her to pick up Calendula Ointment(NOT cream or gel) from Whole Foods and apply it at every diaper change.She was told that Calendula comes from a dandelion plant and has some plant-based estrogens in it. Then once the adhesion is open they said to apply unpetrolated jelly at each diaper change for 1 month. Here's two links...(both have the same mama talking about using the calendula ointment)

see post #12 ...(also a mama talks about having this as an adult in post #14)
http://www.diaperswappers.com/forum/...abial+adhesion

see post #14.....(another mama talks about her also having adult adhesion in post #11)
http://www.diaperswappers.com/forum/...abial+adhesion

HTH!


----------



## Annikate (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for that info.!

I just got some new cloth dipes (I haven't used them since dd was very small).

I also have calendula oil. I wonder how that works?

FTR, our emu cream seems to be doing the job. DD's adhesion has closed some, but it's stable.


----------



## BlueEyedBabies (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Annikate* 
Thanks for that info.!

I just got some new cloth dipes (I haven't used them since dd was very small).

I also have calendula oil. I wonder how that works?

FTR, our emu cream seems to be doing the job. DD's adhesion has closed some, but it's stable.









I don't think it would hurt at all to try the oil! It probably doesn't have the "staying power" like an ointment/salve would but still as long as it doesn't have anything else in the oil that might be irritating to the skin,I think it's worth trying.
This is just off the top of my head but I wonder if you mixed a little of both the emu and calendula oil what that would do? I don't know much about emu oil yet,so I don't know if it's okay to mix with other oils?


----------



## BlueEyedBabies (Jul 15, 2006)

Annikate: forgot to add..... Hooray for the new cloth diapers!!


----------



## Kimmiepie (Dec 21, 2006)

I haven't read all the replies, but I had the same thing when I was 2. I don't know if it was the only option back then or not but mine was surgically opened. I was having trouble urinating. I think if they get too closed, this can happen. I was wetting when I was trained, and when I tried to go on purpose I couldn't...is what my mom tells me.

Not much else to offer. I hope you find something that works!


----------



## Annikate (Aug 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlueEyedBabies* 
Annikate: forgot to add..... Hooray for the new cloth diapers!!


----------



## mamak05 (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for the links and info on the calendula ointment. I am going to try it and will post back the results. Now...I just have to find it!


----------



## BlueEyedBabies (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamak05* 
Thanks for the links and info on the calendula ointment. I am going to try it and will post back the results. Now...I just have to find it!

Your very welcome







I'd love to hear the results







! Good luck on your search


----------



## mamak05 (Mar 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlueEyedBabies* 
Your very welcome







I'd love to hear the results







! Good luck on your search









I found ointment made by Bioron that is calendula and white petroleum. I've PM'd the mother on diaperswappers to ask how she used it.

I know petroleum is not good for the skin, but I think it might be preferable to the hormone cream!

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## mamak05 (Mar 20, 2006)

Here's a link to a thread over in life with a babe with more discussion about adhesions.

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=616961


----------



## BlueEyedBabies (Jul 15, 2006)

Here is my UPDATE on my homemade salve/ointment









_It's working!!!!_ I'm kind of surprised but my 2 yr. old DD is a little over half open now!!! Yippy







: !!!! I've been using it about 8 or 9 days I think. So far I haven't noticed any bad effects from using the salve







. YAY!









I have *tried* to use it twice a day,_but_ some days it was just once







: . It's not easy to get a two yr old to lay down twice in a day to put salve *down there*! She's active and just wants to run and play,no time to sit still!LOL So I would try to put the ointment on when she was napping and once she fell asleep for the night.Waaaaaay easier to do it that way,LOL.

I'm going to continue to use this ointment for another week and see how much it helps to open her further. I will check back in to let ya'll know how it's going!!









(Thanks mamak05 for that info!)


----------



## mamak05 (Mar 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlueEyedBabies* 
Here is my UPDATE on my homemade salve/ointment









_It's working!!!!_ I'm kind of surprised but my 2 yr. old DD is a little over half open now!!! Yippy







: !!!! I've been using it about 8 or 9 days I think. So far I haven't noticed any bad effects from using the salve







. YAY!










That's awesome! I hope it continues to work and you have no further issues. Thanks for the update and please do keep us posted.


----------



## mamak05 (Mar 20, 2006)

Just wanted to let you all know that we began using calendula ointment about 2 weeks ago and it is working. The plan is to use it at every dipe change until DD is opened, then for one month after that, then unpetroluem jelly for one month after that.

My DD started having some issues with urine flow, so I decided to try this route first versus using the hormone cream.

Just wanted to pass this option along!


----------



## BlueEyedBabies (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks so much for the update! I'm sooooo glad it's working!!! Woohoo!

Just for the record on what I'm using(the homemade Hops ointment) It's still working but it's slower now than it was in the first stages of me using it (first week) I may try putting it on more often (if I can,LOL). I think doing it "every diaper change" as some mamas have said is a good plan.DD isn't in diapers anymore but I'll still try to increase how often I apply.


----------



## ~Nikki~ (Aug 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2seven* 
If it isn't causing a problem with blockage of urine or the like, why do people feel they need to treat it? Almost all cases resolve on their own by age 6.

Gee, that sounds REALLY familiar. Isn't that what they suggest for foreskin? Leave it alone, it'll start retracting on its own by age 5 or 6. I've always wondered if labial adhesions could be the very same thing - the body's way of protecting itself.

My daughter had a labial adhesion, and we resolved the issue by very very gently pulling it apart over the course of several months. We'd just pull it apart ever so slightly at each diaper change, and continued with that for awhile after it was seperated (so it wouldn't re-adhere). But I always did wonder why it was such a big deal, at the time. It wasn't until I had a son, and learned about foreskin, that I remembered the connection.


----------



## nora--not a llama (Feb 25, 2005)

I know this is an old thread, but I just wanted to point out that weleda has a calendula ointment that does not contain petrolatum. They have it at amazon and at www.saffronrouge.com.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

My dd had adhesions. He entire vaginal opening was closed. I left it alone, and it eventually opened up on it's own. I'm not even sure when, I just noticed it one day. She had it for over a year though, I noticed it closed at about a month old, and she is 2.5 now and fine. We have always used cloth dipes.


----------



## mamak05 (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for the info about Weleda, Nora.

I'll post a quick update while here. We used Boiron caledula ointment for about a month or so. DD was fully fused and opened about 50%. Since that time we havn't been applying the ointment. She is also out of dipes except for at night. I am watching and waiting for her to open the rest of the way on her own.


----------



## jenoline (Nov 25, 2001)

An old thread, but a lot of good info here...

I strongly suspect that my 3yo has a labial adhesion. We're going to the doctor on Wed, so I'll find out then. However, I wanted to educate myself as much as possible before going.

My preference is to leave it untreated, or use some herbal cream if it needs something. However, I don't know how closed it may be. I'm not really sure what the normal labia of a 3yo look like. So, again, we'll see what the doc says.

I have a question though...for those of you whose child had a fully closed adhesion, and it did *not* cause problems, how did the urine come out? If the skin is fully fused over the opening? Or am I not quite understanding my anatomy?

Thanks!


----------



## mamak05 (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi jenoline,

Sorry for the late response. My DD's adhesion has been opening and closing. I tried calendula ointment and that really worked and once we eased off applying it, the adhesion came back. I'd guess she is now 90-95% closed. Her urine comes out, but squirts sideways and back and trickles a lot and often when she stands up from the potty a little more falls out. Our ped's DD has a fully closed labia and she assured us the urine finds it's way out.

If you are able to check your DD a fully closed adhesion looks like a layer of skin over the vaginal opening. From the outside her vulva would look the same, but she wouldn't have an opening to her vagina if she is fully closed.

My DD's is "zipped" from the bottom up with a small opening at the top.

Good luck and come back and let us know how the Dr visit goes.


----------



## MummaMel (Jan 21, 2004)

My older dd had this sometime before she turned one. The ped suggested gently spreading the labia apart after a bath. It was hard for me to do it and I always tried to stop when she showed signs of discomfort. I peek down there on occasion just to see if it's recurred, but she's been fine for a while now.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

As long as they can pee and arnt getting infections then I say leave it be until puberty hits and the natural hormones kick in.


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

I don't think you even have to wait until puberty. Didn't we say that almost all resolve by age 6?


----------



## jenoline (Nov 25, 2001)

Well, it turns out she does not have labial adhesions, or any other physical abnormality. So presumably, the strange direction of her urine stream is just related to how she positions herself on the toilet. I'm glad I got her checked out , though.


----------



## gilamama (Aug 9, 2005)

my dr recomended a soap tp raise the pH of her vaginal area. It is pretty mainstream soap, but contains lactic acid. It would seem probiotics/ yogurt/ vinegar in the bath would help. My dd has peepee issues so we are treating it. with that (damned expensive) soap, but i will for sure run out to get that calendula cream tomorrow!


----------



## mamak05 (Mar 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gilamama* 
my dr recomended a soap tp raise the pH of her vaginal area. It is pretty mainstream soap, but contains lactic acid. It would seem probiotics/ yogurt/ vinegar in the bath would help. My dd has peepee issues so we are treating it. with that (damned expensive) soap, but i will for sure run out to get that calendula cream tomorrow!

What's the name of the soap please? - thanks! I'm sure the calendula ointment will help!


----------



## gilamama (Aug 9, 2005)

i dont live in the u.s so it would be a dift brand where you are, but ask your pharmacist. after 2 days she is almost all the way open. maybe all the way but she is all red and itchyaround her labia and the top of it is big so maybe she still has some connecting going on. i think she has a yeast infection though.







but i know this is good thing. we dont use western med really and i view this and an opportunity for deeper healing. one layer of illness removed, another emmerges.


----------



## mamak05 (Mar 20, 2006)

Thank you and I hope that your DD's infection resolves quickly!


----------



## Knittingfor4 (Jan 16, 2007)

Bumping this really old thread cause I just found an adhesion on my 10m old. I will pick up some caledula ointment and see what happens. Boy they really should come with manuals yk!

Just to be safe, what are symptoms of UTI?


----------



## CallMeIshmael (Sep 12, 2004)

My first daughter developed an adhesion when she was around 4 months old. I left it alone for awhile, but when her urine stream began to look more and more thin/under pressure/aiming in the wrong direction, I opted to treat it. In all honesty, it probably would have been fine if I left it alone, but I was worrying about it all the time -- every time she fussed I thought she was in pain or had a kidney infection.

Flax oil worked like a charm. I put it on the adhesion with every diaper change, then backed off when the adhesion broke down (which happened within a week).

And it truly did break down, not just stabilize -- one day there were just fine threads of stretchy tissue where the adhesion used to be. But her labia also looked redder, plumper and moister than before. This convinced me that the flax oil was acting like an estrogen (since that's what you'd expect with premarin cream as well). I looked it up, and sure enough the lignans in flax oil do have estrogen-like properties. http://envirocancer.cornell.edu/Fact.../fs1.phyto.cfm

Apparently soy also has similar properties -- could be a whole new use for tofu!


----------



## CallMeIshmael (Sep 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knittingfor4* 
Just to be safe, what are symptoms of UTI?

The most common sign in babies is fever without another explanation.

People also mention crankiness, vomiting and funny-smelling pee as possible symptoms -- but there are plenty of reasons for those other than a UTI.


----------



## mercy589 (Jun 13, 2006)

subbing/ bumping in case other ideas come up. I'm going to try getting some flax oil. My DDs age 3 and 1 both have this, the one year old very severely and I thought it was completely closed tonight, but there is a little pin prick hole. Hopefully the flax oil works. Do any of you know if the flax or calendula are ok to use with cloth diapers as far as causing buildup or staining the diapers?


----------



## saturnine25 (Mar 26, 2002)

I haven't read all of the responses, but just wanted to say that we have been through this with dd1, who had 90% labial adhesions. When they were first discovered, we were given Premarin and I used it twice, then stopped because I was concerned about side effects. Surgery was recommended, which we refused to consider. I finally left it alone and just kept an eye on things. She just turned 7 and her labia are opening on their own with no treatment, and there are almost no adhesions left. So, I guess the "no treatment" plan worked for us


----------



## mamak05 (Mar 20, 2006)

Amy, thanks for sharing the story about waiting it out. My DD still has hers and I'm still watching it. She's 3.


----------



## harrietsmama (Dec 10, 2001)

I had similar problems as a kid - I have almost no inner labia, and the way it joined with my clitoral hood made it so tight the the crease between my hood and outer labia split regularly just from wiping or sitting wrong. ouch! especially when I urinated! When I became sexually active it was just painful. I eventually convinced a gyn to do something, he was cruel and insensitive, but it worked. he removed some tissue next to the clitoris and inside the hood. I really wish I had support like MDC at that point! fortunately it rarely happens now, but I would not say it's a condition dujour - all kinds of things happen in the development of our sex organs from 'normal' (ever noticed how different all genitals really look?) to hermaphrodites and the things docs choose to do are often horrid. I like the way all of you are approaching this - do the least intervention possible, just for comfort and function, otherwise, let it be! I often wonder if some other humane treatment could have reversed my issue. I went through so much pain, I'm sure unnecessarily.


----------



## harrietsmama (Dec 10, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mercy589* 
subbing/ bumping in case other ideas come up. I'm going to try getting some flax oil. My DDs age 3 and 1 both have this, the one year old very severely and I thought it was completely closed tonight, but there is a little pin prick hole. Hopefully the flax oil works. Do any of you know if the flax or calendula are ok to use with cloth diapers as far as causing buildup or staining the diapers?

I think it would be fine, I used olive oil a lot on my ds because he was post mature and his skin was so delicate. For the first 2 weeks I just laid out a receiving blanket, a flat fold and doused him in olive oil, wrapped him up like a baby burrito







I rinsed him off at the sink and then repeat. I had no trouble with washing out the olive oil at all. I think it's when you get into petroleum or fish oils that are really heavy that are hard to wash out. You can always add baking soda to the wash if you feel like you are getting a build up.


----------

